# Bargello Phone Case with Kumihimo Cord Trim



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

I have created several Bargello/Kumihimo pieces in the last year, some of them are shown in the "Other Crafts" section here, and this is my latest. I recently lost my phone case somewhere... so instead of buying a new one thought I'd make one of my own.

For those of you who have never heard of Bargello, it is simply straight stitch, and normally covers 2, 4 or 6 holes in the tapestry fabric. The pattern I'm using uses mostly 4, and 2.

Kumihimo is the art of Japanese braiding and can be very simple or very complex, the braid I'll be making is very simple and uses 8 warps on a foam Kumihimo disk.

As the phone case is quite small in comparison to some of the other items I've made, thought I'd use a smaller repetitive pattern, and chose a German Brick Stitch. 

I'd already made a needle case for my daughter in law for Xmas in Persian Wool, which came out well, so thought I'd go for the same pattern. 

I chose 100% pure silk yarn for 2 of the colours (pale green and Turquoise, and used a silky yarn for the pink as I did not have 100% silk in that colour. I always try to use yarn from my stash rather than go out and buy new stuff if possible.

The silk yarn I'm using is not easy to work with as it flattens out easily, so I have to keep twisting it with every stitch, but the extra work is worth it I think.

I marked out 3" x 10" in pencil onto my tapestry fabric. Slightly bigger than the width of my iPhone but as I intend to line the case need a little extra room.

I'd already made a pattern on an Excel spreadsheet for my previous project with it, so made it easier to follow.

I'll keep you updated of progress.


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

That is really pretty. My mom did that technique, but yours seems much more complex ! Love to see your progress...


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful work and such a good idea.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Striking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewKnitter15 (Jan 9, 2015)

Would love to see it when it's finished. Looks very nice!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Darjeeling18 said:


> That is really pretty. My mom did that technique, but yours seems much more complex ! Love to see your progress...


The first project I worked on was a jewellery roll using a "Wave" pattern. This was quite simple, but I made mistakes, and always undid them as it is easy to get in a mess.

I am a craft leader at my local U3A and this was one of my projects so all the ladies did different items but all following the Wave pattern. They all turned out lovely though.

We all just used Double Knitting yarn from our stash.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks lovely.Looking forward to seeing it completed. :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

pretty


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> I have created several Bargello/Kumihimo pieces in the last year, some of them are shown in the "Other Crafts" section here, and this is my latest. I recently lost my phone case somewhere... so instead of buying a new one thought I'd make one of my own.
> 
> For those of you who have never heard of Bargello, it is simply straight stitch, and normally covers 2, 4 or 6 holes in the tapestry fabric. The pattern I'm using uses mostly 4, and 2.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: we need a new section: [other Arts]


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

hannabavaria said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: we need a new section: [other Arts]


Yes, but "Other Crafts" will do

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely, I find bargello fascinating and love to work it.


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Wish I lived near u. Beautiful!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Lynnb1949 said:


> Wish I lived near u. Beautiful!


Awww, how sweet. I'm happy to help with any questions you might have about any crafts that I do, that's what this forum is all about I think, we are all here to share.

:thumbup: :-D


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I made some Bargello pillows years ago and you've inspired me to make a case for my Kindle. My question is, what kind of yarn wears best?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Gigiky said:


> I made some Bargello pillows years ago and you've inspired me to make a case for my Kindle. My question is, what kind of yarn wears best?
> Thanks in advance.


I've used double knitting which is fine, Paterna Persian Tapestry Wool is lovely and hard wearing, and that is what I used on my tablet cases so can recommend it. I've used 100% pure silk yarn (used for knitting mostly I assume) for my phone case, which should be hard wearing. The colours I chose are quite delicate though so may not stay that clean for long, but I can hand wash it and it should be ok.

Attaching some photos of my tablet case, which I've added some seed beads to, and the others are of my granddaughter's tablet case which I've added her name to in beads again. These were both done using different German brick stitch patterns, and I can let you have some photos of the pattern that I have created if you need them.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I love all the patterns so may have to make several cases for Christmas or birthday gifts. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely pieces! Bargello is so much fun, but I always had to pay close attention to stay on pattern.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

flowergrower said:


> Lovely pieces! Bargello is so much fun, but I always had to pay close attention to stay on pattern.


I have to say that I did make lots of mistakes at the beginning, especially if I was watching TV at the same time



I have only been doing Bargello for about a year, and have made quite a few pieces, some quite complex, so hardly make mistakes now, and I ALWAYS undo it if I have made any, otherwise it would be spoilt.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice idea..I actually worked four kitchen chair seats in Bargello several years ago.. the only thing was that it wore down with all the derrieres sliding on them.. but they were , as your work is, beautiful..lovely art. xows


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

tat'sgran said:


> Nice idea..I actually worked four kitchen chair seats in Bargello several years ago.. the only thing was that it wore down with all the derrieres sliding on them.. but they were , as your work is, beautiful..lovely art. xows


The largest pieces I've done are a double sided cushion in a heart pattern, and a wall hanging (medieval style patterns) in the colours that I have in my lounge, black, white, golds, and silver.

Seat covers do sound great, what yarns did you use?


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> The largest pieces I've done are a double sided cushion in a heart pattern, and a wall hanging (medieval style patterns) in the colours that I have in my lounge, black, white, golds, and silver.
> 
> Seat covers do sound great, what yarns did you use?


I used skeins of tapestry yarn in reds, pinks, mauves and white.. will try to find a snapshot of them and send it to you.. it was a lot of work and did last a while but in the end we had to recover the chairs.. xows

Give me a day or so as I am on the way to kidney dialysis this am.. running..... ws xo


----------



## monel (May 10, 2011)

I really like your work. Will put this on my list of "to do" items. Thanks!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

tat'sgran said:


> I used skeins of tapestry yarn in reds, pinks, mauves and white.. will try to find a snapshot of them and send it to you.. it was a lot of work and did last a while but in the end we had to recover the chairs.. xows
> 
> Give me a day or so as I am on the way to kidney dialysis this am.. running..... ws xo


Your colours sound lovely, I'd love to see a photo when you are able.

Tapestry yarns can work out expensive, but luckily my local craft shop was selling off Paterna Tapestry yarns, so I bought the lot (over 300 skeins in different colours) for £25. A bargain definitely.

Catch you soon, good luck with your dialysis.

:thumbup:


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

You lovely work makes me want to put aside knitting and do needlepoint again - loved it! Empty sock drawer says not for awhile.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

Is the beautiful cord trim on your tablet the "Kumihimo" cord trim you initially mentioned? All your work is both beautiful and inspiring.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Aimee'smom said:


> You lovely work makes me want to put aside knitting and do needlepoint again - loved it! Empty sock drawer says not for awhile.


You can always use up some of your wool stash, Bargello lends itself well to knitting yarn. My wall hanging was done in Twilleys Goldfingering knitting yarn and looks great.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Is the beautiful cord trim on your tablet the "Kumihimo" cord trim you initially mentioned? All your work is both beautiful and inspiring.


Yes it is Kumihimo, and for all the cord trims I used the simplest 8 warp type. If you have never done Kumihimo before, it's very easy, my 7 year old granddaughter can do it.

Attached is a photo of some of the samples I used for my craft group, when I started Kumihimo there.


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

run4fittness wrote.

Lovely, I find bargello fascinating and love to work it.

Ditto on the bargello work.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and very useful.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

oh boy that is going to be beautiful


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

HilcoteChic said:


> Yes it is Kumihimo, and for all the cord trims I used the simplest 8 warp type. If you have never done Kumihimo before, it's very easy, my 7 year old granddaughter can do it.
> 
> Attached is a photo of some of the samples I used for my craft group, when I started Kumihimo there.


Thank you. It is all so beautiful and something I would like to one day do.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Irish Kathleen said:


> Thank you. It is all so beautiful and something I would like to one day do.


Give me a shout if you need any help

:thumbup:


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

HilcoteChic said:


> Give me a shout if you need any help
> 
> :thumbup:


Merci!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

Really like your work. Beautiful. I'm intrigued with your comment about putting your design on an Excel spreadsheet - how would you do that?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, great work! Love the colors also!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All pretty


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

How beautiful...love the colors. Is it needepoint? Just looking at it makes me fee like making one.. Its coming out gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Lynne R said:


> Really like your work. Beautiful. I'm intrigued with your comment about putting your design on an Excel spreadsheet - how would you do that?


For each stitch I highlight the amount of cells that equal the amount of stitches e.g. 4 and then colour each cell with Fill Colour and then put a Thick Box Border around the cells. I then copy and paste the groups of cells into a pattern. I suppose it might take the inexperienced spreadsheet user a while, but I was an IT Training Consultant before I retired so am highly skilled in that area.

:thumbup:

If you need any additional help give me a shout!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Lainey513 said:


> How beautiful...love the colors. Is it needepoint? Just looking at it makes me fee like making one.. Its coming out gorgeous! :thumbup:


Yes Bargello is needlepoint and distinctive patterns are built up from rows of straight stitches, arranged mostly in a zigzag line and sometimes straight, and repeated in varying shades or colours.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

All your work is just beautiful - I particularly like your tablet case. Could I ask what size you made it? I don't have one and would like to make a case for my dear SIL but even though I have tried to find the actual dimensions for a Kindle, seems the ads never give the size in inches/cm. Thank you - Patty


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> For each stitch I highlight the amount of cells that equal the amount of stitches e.g. 4 and then colour each cell with Fill Colour and then put a Thick Box Border around the cells. I then copy and paste the groups of cells into a pattern. I suppose it might take the inexperienced spreadsheet user a while, but I was an IT Training Consultant before I retired so am highly skilled in that area.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> If you need any additional help give me a shout!


Thanks for the info. Am going to keep this for future use.


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Patian said:


> All your work is just beautiful - I particularly like your tablet case. Could I ask what size you made it? I don't have one and would like to make a case for my dear SIL but even though I have tried to find the actual dimensions for a Kindle, seems the ads never give the size in inches/cm. Thank you - Patty


I simply measured the Tablet (Hudl) around from top to bottom, and then again across, depending on where your fold will be, mine was at the bottom and not the side. I allowed a little extra for inside seams and lining. I'm sure that your Tablet will be slightly different to mine. Hope that helps?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> I simply measured the Tablet (Hudl) around from top to bottom, and then again across, depending on where your fold will be, mine was at the bottom and not the side. I allowed a little extra for inside seams and lining. I'm sure that your Tablet will be slightly different to mine. Hope that helps?


Well, since I would like it be a surprise, I thought I could maybe get an idea of the length and width of a tablet (in inches of cm) then I could kinda wing it and hope for the best. I'm guessing a tablet might be around 6 or 7 inches across and may 10 or 11 inches from top to bottom. Does that sound about right?


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Patian said:


> Well, since I would like it be a surprise, I thought I could maybe get an idea of the length and width of a tablet (in inches of cm) then I could kinda wing it and hope for the best. I'm guessing a tablet might be around 6 or 7 inches across and may 10 or 11 inches from top to bottom. Does that sound about right?


My Hudl measures 8" x 5.5" including depth, and obviously one of these measurements would be doubled. I made my fold at the bottom, so was 16" x 5.5". Every tablet is different. I've just found this site with Kindle dimensions, and you would need to add a little extra room for depth, seams and lining if you are using one.

http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/amazon-kindle-product-line-comparison

Hope this helps?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> My Hudl measures 8" x 5.5" including depth, and obviously one of these measurements would be doubled. I made my fold at the bottom, so was 16" x 5.5". Every tablet is different. I've just found this site with Kindle dimensions, and you would need to add a little extra room for depth, seams and lining if you are using one.
> 
> http://socialcompare.com/en/comparison/amazon-kindle-product-line-comparison
> 
> Hope this helps?


Perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Patian said:


> Perfect! Thanks so much!


You are welcome


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone, have finished the Bargello work on my phone case, stitched and lined it. The jury is out on whether to trim it with Kumihimo cord.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just beautiful, nice work!


----------

